# Kevin Bacon Hoof Dressing and Stockholm tar



## Nagling (24 November 2011)

Which one do you use - the original or the black one?  I know the black one has stockholm tar in it for its antibacterial properties but you don't really hear of that being used much anymore.  Does anyone know why?
Thanks


----------



## chestnut cob (24 November 2011)

I've been recommended both at different times by my farrier.  In the summer my horse's feet became v dry and started to crack so he recommended Kevin Bacon hoof dressing, which I put on most days, along with adding rosehips and seaweed to his diet (both of which I'd started feeding about 3 months before!).  He had a crack develop in one of his front feet so farrier suggested putting ST in it daily to help keep it clean.  I occasionally use the ST around the nails and old nail holes, too, but don't use it on the entire hoof.


----------



## forestfantasy (24 November 2011)

I use the plain one, my farrier recommended it to me, pricey but really notice a difference.
Never seen the black one sorry!


----------



## Pink_Lady (24 November 2011)

I use the plain one .... does the black one contain antibacterial products?  My local tack shop said the difference was only colour!


----------



## CBFan (24 November 2011)

Hi,

Re the KB. I always used the Normal one. It is good stuff but I would look at what is causing your horse's hooves to 'dry out'... I think you will find it comes down to diet.

Seaweed was once highly reccomended for hoof health however it is VERY high in iodine which can cause problems... Take a look at some of the barefoot threads for more info on supplements but generally, biotin, brewers yeast and magnesium fed together is what is recomended. Also low sugar low starch 'hard' feed.

I like Stockholm tar but be careful not to over-do it. A spray and scrub of dilute milton each week should be sufficient to keep nasties at bay.


----------



## Nagling (24 November 2011)

Thanks for your replies.
I've also heard that it works the opposite way too by preventing the hooves from getting too water logged, I've also got one with dry feet but they are fine in the winter.  I also feed seaweed to all the other but she gets increadibly itch skin on it - to the point she scratched it raw (the others coats are amazing on it - so shiny!)
I have been using NAF hoof moist in the summer to stop their feet drying out but my farrier reccomended Kevin Bacon just wasn't sure which to get - I didn't know they had different ones either until I went to order!


----------



## Nagling (24 November 2011)

CBFan said:



			Hi,

Re the KB. I always used the Normal one. It is good stuff but I would look at what is causing your horse's hooves to 'dry out'... I think you will find it comes down to diet.

Seaweed was once highly reccomended for hoof health however it is VERY high in iodine which can cause problems... Take a look at some of the barefoot threads for more info on supplements but generally, biotin, brewers yeast and magnesium fed together is what is recomended. Also low sugar low starch 'hard' feed.

I like Stockholm tar but be careful not to over-do it. A spray and scrub of dilute milton each week should be sufficient to keep nasties at bay.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, what problems does a high level of iodine cause?  I know not to feed it to pregnant mares but didn't know it affected them generally.  I also use biotin for my old girls feet but been told its not good for youngsters.  It does get confusing reading differnt opinions!


----------



## Nagling (24 November 2011)

Pink_Lady said:



			I use the plain one .... does the black one contain antibacterial products?  My local tack shop said the difference was only colour!
		
Click to expand...

Yes apparently it has stockholm tar added for its antibacterial properties.  Not sure if you can get a black one too without the tar


----------



## Mancha (24 November 2011)

I've always wondered what the difference betwen the black and normal ones was, as it doesn't say on them and the only obvious difference is the lid (in the shop). Shop assistants had no idea either so i went for the normal one!


----------



## sammiea (25 November 2011)

I'd been advised that as a guide the normal was for dry weather ie summer and to use the black one in wet weather ie winter


----------



## Beans1 (25 November 2011)

As a guide use KB in the original (red lid) or liquid for every day maintenance or for horses with dry feet, the Tar based one (black lid) contains approx 10% vegetable tar, this one is designed to be slightly more drying so more suitable for horses who are on deep litter bedding or standing in wet field for long amounts of time.  

All the hoof dressings contain laurel leaves which are antibacterial, so they all have antibacterial properties. As mentioned above the KB hoof dressings help to prevent the feet from becoming sodden in the winter, when the products are used year round they help to keep the moisture levels in the feet consistent meaning the feet can remain elastic, helping to prevent cracks from developing in the feet.

Couple of extra tips if your horses feet are particularly dry............  run the hose over the feet for a few minutes before applying dressing, this helps to lock in moisture.  This shouldn't be necessary at this time of the year but worth bearing in mind for next spring to help get ahead of dry feet.

Diet wise.......  KB also produces a hoof supplement, this may be worth considering.....  unlike some other hoof formula's, this one is more of a general balancer, with high levels of biotin and methionine, so should cover all bases...... sometime the horse isn't lacking in biotin but is lacking in a trace mineral so biotin itself is little use, I sound like I am doing a KB advert, but all I can say is I have had a lot of success with these products and wouldn't use anything else!


----------

